# What else do people out in SFF-land enjoy watching



## WaylanderToo (Jul 18, 2015)

Just curious as per thread title.... I'll start off with what I don't like (indeed you could say loathe) 'reality' TV and soaps.

On to the likes though...

Banshee - just love this. It's ridiculous & OTT  but realises that and runs with it
Warehouse  13 - got to get round to watching the last couple of  seasons, especially  now that it is no more (ditto Eureka & Chuck)
Sons of Anarchy - waaaaaaaaay behind with this (starting S4)
GoT 
Grimm/Supernatural/AoS/Arrow/Flash - all good fun


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't watch too much TV. The Walking Dead's ended its latest run [on terrestrial TV], although I imagine Homeland will start again soon.

Used to watch Top Gear. Enjoyed Eureka when it was recently shown on Pick [UK free channel]. 

I get the box sets of Game of Thrones, which are always released too damned late after the initial showing on TV.


----------



## alchemist (Jul 18, 2015)

Currently recording Wayward Pines, The Americans, True Detective, Ray Donovan. When/if they return, I'll be watching GOT, The Walking Dead, Homeland, The Apprentice. I also thoroughly enjoyed a series called Game of Arms, about the world of arm wrestling -- it provided an interesting take on the life of "average" American men.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 18, 2015)

I liked The Apprentice but after a few series it became a bit too similar/familiar.

And I doubt anyone will beat the 'good Jewish boy' asked to get a kosher chicken getting a halal one.

Oh, and I sometimes watch historical stuff on BBC4.


----------



## alchemist (Jul 18, 2015)

Kosher chicken is my favourite ever episode! It probably is a bit repetitive, and the contestants are becoming less memorable, so it may not last much longer. And the more I see, the more I despise Sralan.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 19, 2015)

You mean series that aren't SFF?

Hmm... well, when the season is on, I watch:

ELEMENTARY (have come to prefer it over SHERLOCK)
THE BLACKLIST
MADAM SECRETARY
PERSON OF INTEREST (It's got an AI but I see it more as a Crime drama hybrid)
OUTLANDER (there's an element of time travel but otherwise it's full-on fictional historical drama)
Oh, and anything Nigella Lawson and Nigel Slater. What can I say? I am picky about my food programmes.

Otherwise, much of what I watch is SFF stuff (yes, including comic book stuff). This year my line-up is/was:

DAREDEVIL 

PENNY DREADFUL
WAYWARD PINES
THE FLASH
AGENT CARTER
CONSTANTINE
KILLJOYS
FOREVER (RIP - stupid ABC pulled the plug on it!)


----------



## REBerg (Jul 19, 2015)

Current or returning non-SFF I watch: _Banshee, The Big Bang Theory, Black Sails, The Brink, The Daily Show, Hell on Wheels, Last Week Tonight, Madam Secretary, Mike and Molly, Sherlock, Strike Back and Vikings._ SFF:_ Agent Carter, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., Da Vinci’s Demons, Dark Matter, Doctor Who, Extant, Falling Skies, Game of Thrones, Humans, iZombie, Killjoys, The Last Man on Earth, The Last Ship, The Librarians, Man Seeking Woman, The 100, Outlander, Person of Interest, The Walking Dead and The Whispers._

I have little interest in soaps, game shows or "reality" programs.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 19, 2015)

REBerg said:


> I have little interest in soaps, game shows or "reality" programs.



Not even in cookery shows?


----------



## REBerg (Jul 19, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> Not even in cookery shows?


OK, every now and then, I watch bits and pieces of _The Chew_, but not intentionally. It just happens to be on when I turn on the satellite box, and I don't switch the channel.

Sometimes, I actually _learn _things. I am not allowed to practice what I think I have mastered, however, as my wife has forbidden me to cook ever since The Meatloaf Incident.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 19, 2015)

REBerg said:


> OK, every now and then, I watch bits and pieces of _The Chew_, but not intentionally. It just happens to be on when I turn on the satellite box, and I don't switch the channel.
> 
> Sometimes, I actually _learn _things. I am not allowed to practice what I think I have mastered, however, as my wife has forbidden me to cook ever since The Meatloaf Incident.



What is this "Meatloaf Incident" of which you speak?

I do love cooking and baking and feeding people good food so that's why I like Nigella's shows and Nigel's shows. I do like Jamie Oliver too but Nigel's my favourite.

And none of them are fancy pants cooks (well, Jamie and Nigel are trained chefs but their recipes and shows are very accessible for the home cook).


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 19, 2015)

REBerg said:


> OK, every now and then, I watch bits and pieces of _The Chew_, but not intentionally. It just happens to be on when I turn on the satellite box, and I don't switch the channel.
> 
> Sometimes, I actually _learn _things. I am not allowed to practice what I think I have mastered, however, as my wife has forbidden me to cook ever since The Meatloaf Incident.



The "meatloaf incident"? Did you misunderstand and pop one of Mr Loaf's opuses  (opi?) into the cooker?


----------



## REBerg (Jul 19, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> What is this "Meatloaf Incident" of which you speak?





WaylanderToo said:


> The "meatloaf incident"? Did you misunderstand and pop one of Mr Loaf's opuses  (opi?) into the cooker?


The Meatloaf Incident, surprisingly, had nothing to do with the musician.

A decade or two ago, my daughters had requested that I make a meatloaf "with potatoes." The rationale behind this request remains forever shrouded in mystery.

I'll do anything for love. Like a bat out of hell, I obliged. Although I had no recipe or proportions, I proceeded to substitute raw, shredded potatoes for the bread crumbs I would normally have used.

I should have realized that something wasn't quite right with this methodology, as the ground meat and potatoes showed a real adversity for each other as I attempted to mix them together. The final product was not exactly paradise by the dashboard light.

I tried a piece, pronounced it strange but edible, and put the loaf in the fridge for the upcoming weekend. That was an excellent plan until my then girlfriend arrived at my house that Friday night while I was still at work.

Being hungry, she scouted for food possibilities and spotted my new creation, which I had not thought to mark with a warning label. Being a fan of cold meatloaf sandwiches, she fixed herself one. She was totally unprepared for what her taste buds discovered. Her description of her reaction included much standing over the sink and spitting.

My defense was "my daughters made me do it," but that testimony was thrown out of cooking court. My sentence was to never, ever, under any circumstances, prepare dishes which might be eaten by anyone other than myself.

Despite this harsh judgment, I did serve the meatloaf to my daughters that weekend. Perhaps they were simply being polite (there's a first time for everything), but they dutifully completed their meals without comment.

For crying out loud, two of of three ain't bad.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't watch much sf actually. In fact, I watch very little tv. Anyway, I like cookery shows and am enjoying Celebrity Masterchef which has been surprisingly funny this time and am looking forward to The Great British Bakeoff. (I know, I'm so sad...) i, too, adore Nigel Slater. 

I also like Googlebox a lot, it makes me giggle, Pointless (surprising how often using the Northern Irish answer gets a win), and used to love House when it was on.


----------



## millymollymo (Jul 19, 2015)

In the non SFF : White Collar. ... or perhaps that should read White Collar re-runs.   Copper, Ripper Street.
I binge watch between edits!
Person of Interest, Agent Carter, Dare Devil, Warehouse 13, Super Natural, Eureka, Falling Skies, Killjoys, The Flash, Fringe, Dr Who, Constantine...

And pretty much anything else that strikes as interesting until the "nope that's not" filter kicks in


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 19, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> You mean series that aren't SFF?
> 
> Hmm... well, when the season is on, I watch:
> 
> ...



can't disagree with Elementary - that really is a "must watch". Got all of S2  Blacklist to watch but Mrs W is not overly keen  PoI was great but then the powers that be  started messing around with the schedule so that died a death too. Just remembered that I've got about 4 seasons of Burn Notice to enjoy still


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

SFF shows

*Person of Interest* - Long-standing nut. I disagree with The Bluestocking slightly (btw, our non-SFF shows overlap to an amazing degree): it _started_ as cop show with an AI twist but has morphed into two AIs fighting for control of the world with wildly disproportionate teams of humans-in-the-know fighting on each side.
*iZombie* - Short-standing nut. A medical student gets a job at the morgue for her meals after being turned into a zombie. She now fights crime as a hobby. Like _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ it's way better than it sounds. Also like _BTVS_, it has a fantastic lead and it's simultaneously funny and dramatically effective.
*Shield* - An hour-long MCU commercial.  Other than _iZombie_, which I didn't even realize was a comic book show at first, _Shield_ is the sole survivor of my intended comic book show purge as I was watching too much TV and got tired of _Gotham, Flash_, and _Grimm_'s shaky quality. (_Grimm_'s not a comic book show but feels like one.)
Non-SFF shows

*The Blacklist* - James Spader plays one of the world's biggest criminals who works with the FBI as an informant (who's using whom?) and has a proprietary interest in Agent Elizabeth Keene.
*Elementary* - Translates a still-English Sherlock Holmes into 21st century New York and turns Watson into Lucy Liu. Like _iZombie_, it's a lot better than it sounds.
*Madam Secretary* - A show with a stupid name about a very very fictional US Secretary of State. Like _iZombie_ and _Elementary_, it's a lot better than it sounds. It's often about diplomacy and has spy-thriller elements. (I'm surprised at how many here are watching it because its ratings aren't great.)
*Brooklyn Nine-Nine* - a cop sit-com that comes very close to being too annoying  but is remarkably tame for this era and is thus actually funny. I just sort of stumbled into watching this but it seems to be a regular thing now. I like Diaz and the Captain.
Somewhat as others who have said, I hate all other television except PBS stuff (which I watch little of but enjoy when I do) and (NFL) football (which I watch a lot of). And, not having a DVR, I'm very grateful for the internet as I stream a lot of Thursday and Sunday shows which conflict with football and _iZombie_ which conflicts with _Shield_ (though I may flip those next season and stream _Shield_ while I watch _iZombie_).

Hah. I just realized even my non-SF shows are SF: their initials are BEM.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 19, 2015)

REBerg said:


> The Meatloaf Incident, surprisingly, had nothing to do with the musician.
> 
> A decade or two ago, my daughters had requested that I make a meatloaf "with potatoes." The rationale behind this request remains forever shrouded in mystery.
> 
> ...



Can you at least make a decent Spaghetti Bolognaise? My dad can't really cook but when mum was not around, he'd whip up Spaghetti Bolognaise and everyone's fed and happy.

It was that or getting 3 kids out of the house and into the car to go out for dinner.

Dad wisely chose to feed us at home instead of attempting to handle 1 bookworm (moi), 1 borderline ADD kid (my sister), and 1 picky eater (my brother)... all of whom would end up in numerous fights in the car and so on.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 19, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> Can you at least make a decent Spaghetti Bolognaise? My dad can't really cook but when mum was not around, he'd whip up Spaghetti Bolognaise and everyone's fed and happy.


Spaghetti with bologna? Sure, I could manage that.

Seriously, I had to look it up. I guess that answers the question.

Liked the little anecdote.


----------



## steelyglint (Jul 19, 2015)

'Have I Got News For You' and 'Top Gear' were the only two things I bothered with for years. Now there is no 'Top Gear' - a situation that will not be improved by an over-paid ginger radio bore. 'HIGNFY' is also currently out as, even though it is a current affairs quiz with a penchant for deflating the enormous swelled heads of politicians, the BBC think it best to only kick them for ten or so weeks out of every 52.

Beyond that, the odd history documentary or edition of 'Horizon'.

Beware of the rest of the stuff on that box - they don't call them 'programmes' for nothing.

.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't have sky, so most TV is just background noise for something else i'm doing. 

I do like DVD box sets and am quite into American Comedies at the moment. 

Brooklyn 99
Parks And Recreation (i'm on the last series now and i'm really going to miss this). 
VEEP
The Office; An American Workplace.
I also just watched something called Outsourced, which i found quite amusing.


----------



## F.J. Hansen (Jul 21, 2015)

Right now, I'm working on...

Ironside (1967-75)
Adam-12 (1968-75)
Marcus Welby, M.D.
Emergency!
M*A*S*H
Are You Being Served?
The Six Million Dollar Man
Happy Days
Planet of the Apes (1974)

As for new shows, I'm really enjoying Dragons: Race to the Edge and Star Wars: Rebels.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 24, 2015)

I watch far too much TV and have very broad tastes. I'm only going to list the non-SFF shows I watch, since that's the main purpose of the thread, and I pretty much watch all SFF shows anyway.


*The current/reoccurring Non-SFF shows I'm watching/watched and enjoyed:*

Brooklyn 99
Banshee
Nashville
Elementary
The Last Ship
The Musketeers
Graceland
Hell on Wheels
Vikings
Homeland
Hannibal
Downton Abbey
Strike Back
Bloodline
Daredevil
Aquarius
Tyrant
Broadchurch
Banished
Bates Motel
Jane the Virgin
Mr Selfridge
Murder in the First
Proof
Power
Outlander
Ripper Street
Silicon Valley
The Americans
The Blacklist
The Brink
Ballers
The Mill
The Night Shift
Unreal
SunTrap
Crossing Lines
How To Get Away With Murder
Manhattan
The Knick
Secrets and Lies
X Company

*Shows I watch that I can't decide are SFF or not:*

Resurrection
The Returned
Person of Interest
Reign
Hindsight
Orphan Black

*Recently finished/Cancelled non-SFF shows I've watched and enjoyed in the past:*

Boardwalk Empire
Copper*
Crisis
Fargo
Forever*  <-- Not sure if I can call this non-SFF, it kind of has fantasy elements...
Gang Related
The Following
Ground Floor
Hunted
Intruders
Last Resort
King & Maxwell
A to Z*
The Paradise*
The Killing
Weird Loners
American Odyssey


* These programs getting cancelled shows just what is wrong with TV, yet somehow Under the Dome gets another season...


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jul 24, 2015)

Rodders said:


> I don't have sky, so most TV is just background noise for something else i'm doing.
> 
> Parks And Recreation (i'm on the last series now and i'm really going to miss this).
> VEEP
> The Office; An American Workplace.


totally agree with those


----------



## Parson (Jul 24, 2015)

When do you people eat? sleep? write? read?

Goodness....

I watch sports, baseball currently, American football when it returns, and Antiques Roadshow.

Regular TV? 

Madame Secretary is my current favorite although I've only seen maybe 10 episodes, and Sherlock maybe 3 episodes. 

My wife is a HGTV fanatic so I've seen more House Hunters, Love it or List it, and the like then I care to admit to.


----------



## J-Sun (Sep 21, 2015)

Given the premise, the inherent psychological angles, and the backgrounds of the two "created by" folks (Berlanti, the comic book guy, and Gero, the _Stargate Atlantis_ guy) and the "The Illustrated Woman" motif, I'm not sure how non-SFF this is or will stay but it's being billed as a straight FBI drama at this point and, either way, I'm looking forward to it (debuts tonight at 10 on NBC (for those with that and without ESPN)):

BLINDSPOT | Trailer | NBC Official Series [HD]


----------



## Droflet (Sep 22, 2015)

Yep, got this in my sights. Could be good or it could go the formulaic way of so many before it. We'll see.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 22, 2015)

Outside SFF-land I enjoyed Breaking Bad, Hannibal, The Returned, American Horror Story (the last two could probably still be argued as in the SFF vein), Formula One and many of BBC4's history documentaries. 

The one thing that I am utterly hooked on right now is Swedish/Danish thriller The Bridge. It's currently my favourite show of the last few years and I can't wait to get my hands on season 3.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 22, 2015)

Cricket. Love my cricket. Apart from that anything really. As long as it isn't the usual dreck. On average only one movie in ten stands out for me. Same with tv shows. Make the writing good, Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Walking Dead etc then I'll watch and continue to watch. Loose the writing edge and I'm outta there, warp speed.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 22, 2015)

F.J. Hansen said:


> Right now, I'm working on...
> 
> Ironside (1967-75)
> Adam-12 (1968-75)
> ...


Suddenly I'm back at primary school. Just a passing observation, my mum used to work in a department store and Jimmy Perry, one of the writers of Are You Being Served, was a frequent customer, she said she can put a name to everyone of those characters.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Sep 22, 2015)

The new Muppets show. First episode started tonight. It was fantastically HILARIOUS.







Interesting that there are scenes in this video that were actually changed afterwards. They are slightly different in the actual show, but it was still fantastic.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Sep 22, 2015)

Miranda,Little Britain,Big Train,Smack the pony,Luther,waking the dead,fast show,Blackadder,Spy,Secret state,among others


----------



## Droflet (Sep 22, 2015)

Luther, now you're talking. Pity they make so few, since Idris Elba made it big. What a great show with a truly talented lead actor.


----------



## J Riff (Sep 22, 2015)

TV shows watched = 0
Series watched = 0
Sports watched = minimum
DLed movies/documentaries = 1 per day
Of course you can't avoid TV, it's on everywhere, as is the playlisted pop tunes.
I count on you lot to sift thru the new TV stuff. Keep up the good work, someone has to do it.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 23, 2018)

*wanders into old thread*

Back in 2015 when this thread started, I'd just stopped watching TV entirely (in March) and that continued for over a third of a decade, up until last month. (Yeah, thanks for "Undercover Boss" and whatever the heck Emmerdale has turned into)

So, as a non-watcher, I admit to only watching bits of things on YouTube, which is not the same experience at all. Today I am indulging in mega-meaty clips from my favourite food programme, _Man Vs Food, _and I'm wondering, dear Chronners, what is your favourite food programme?


----------



## AlexH (Nov 23, 2018)

I don't like reality TV (maybe an occasional exception like Hunted if that counts) or soaps either.

I don't watch much TV. I've one series left of Game of Thrones (before the new one is out) and have finished up to series 3 of Breaking Bad.

I love Simon Reeve, Michael Palin and Levison Wood's travel programmes. David Attenborough. The occasional documentary by someone like Alice Roberts, Maggie Aderin-Pocock or Brian Cox (the physicist).

Other than that, I watch TV that makes me laugh, like Taskmaster, Father Ted, Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Alan Partridge and Mock the Week.



Harpo said:


> I'm wondering, dear Chronners, what is your favourite food programme?


I've never seen Great British Bakeoff so it has to be...


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 24, 2018)

I used to like Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares but that's more of a make-over show. I'm a rubbish cook so I find cookery shows REALLY condescending and patronising! 

My step-kids love Hell's Kitchen though...



Other TV, I like cop shows, murder mysteries, some game shows, Impractical Jokers and Taskmaster


----------



## Matteo (Nov 24, 2018)

At the moment - actually, for a few years - very little current stuff.  Most comedies are not that funny (though _Have I Got News For You _and_ Mock the Week_ are good) and dramas are a bit trite.  Never watch soaps and almost no sport - the Six Nations when that rolls around.

A lot of BBC4 because there are some great documentaries on - anything with Prof. Alice Beer is a must-see - but also general science docs, history, nature.  Will look in on _Only Connect _and_ University Challenge _if I remember they're on.

Over here (Belgium) since we don't have a dish we don't get Sky or any of the other UK channels (just the BBCs) but a lot of channels from around Europe so occasionally some French and Belgium tv a bit of Italian from time to time - though most of that is truly dreadful.  Oh...Inspector Montalbano is fun.

Otherwise, it's DVDs of mostly comedy: South Park, Family Guy, Yes (Prime) Minister, Fawlty Towers, Monty Python (and SF stuff).

I'd rather pop my eyes out with a spoon than watch reality tv.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 24, 2018)

When I first flew my parent's nest I lived a girl who ONLY watched soaps, reality TV, talent shows and make over shows. That was the most depressing year of my life.


----------



## Parson (Nov 24, 2018)

Three years after my first post the answer is now: Outside of sports, the only thing I watch regularly is 60 minutes, and this year "God Friended Me."


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 25, 2018)

Matteo, watching so few things on the BBC led me to accidentally missed the first one and a half episodes of Dynasties (tonight, 8pm). Mind you, the first was on chimps, so I wasn't too fussed about that...

Mostly I've been watching sci-fi repeats on Pick. I wonder if superhero stuff is classed as more fantasy or sci-fi. Probably the former.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 25, 2018)

I confess to being very partial to THE GREAT BRITISH BAKE OFF.

I have an excuse though: I am a keen homebaker myself so...


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 25, 2018)

Someone must have mentioned The Expanse, the best space opera I have ever seen on TV.

I did like the first seasons of Mr Robot and Fargo. Fargo was a real surprise. 
I have like , in part, Man in a High Castle.

Man I don't watch CNN, FOX or MSMBC because I remember when TV news used to cover events!
Gad the round the table talking heads is industrial strength ennui !!!!!! Gad!


----------



## dask (Nov 25, 2018)

Evening news usually on NBC, Jeopardy, NCIS, Elementary, and Antiques Roadshow. Blasts from the past are Combat and Star Trek (tos).


----------



## Matteo (Nov 26, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> When I first flew my parent's nest I lived a girl who ONLY watched soaps, reality TV, talent shows and make over shows. That was the most depressing year of my life.


I'm amazed you got through it unscathed!



thaddeus6th said:


> Matteo, watching so few things on the BBC led me to accidentally missed the first one and a half episodes of Dynasties (tonight, 8pm). Mind you, the first was on chimps, so I wasn't too fussed about that...


The chimp one was good actually - interesting that they concentrated on one group (_whoop_?) and quite a story with David (the leader).  The penguin one was excellent, surprising (the infant stealing), and dramatic.  Not watched last night's yet.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 26, 2018)

Matteo said:


> I'm amazed you got through it unscathed!


Only physically...


----------



## Parson (Nov 26, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> Only physically...


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 26, 2018)

I appreciate your concern Parson, but both myself and my ex are fine. Being civilised people we avoided doing any damage to one another


----------



## Anthoney (Nov 27, 2018)

Parson said:


> "God Friended Me."




After this week it seems like they are going to make god a computer like The Machine from person of Interest.


----------



## Parson (Nov 27, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> After this week it seems like they are going to make god a computer like The Machine from person of Interest.



I didn't catch that, and it is on a week of hiatus so we'll need a week to see what they are up to.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 27, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> After this week it seems like they are going to make god a computer like The Machine from person of Interest.


I suspected that from the start... the network it's on an' all.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 27, 2018)

I watch a lot of news, CNN, MSNBC. CBSN, and even a wee bit of (_shudder)_ Fox News.

Also watch NCIS, God Friended Me, Magnum PI, The Big Bang Theory, and lots of older shows.  Also often binge on movies (Netflix, HBO, CBSAA, BBC-America), mostly horror flicks.  

Oh, and until today, I watched Criminal Minds.


----------



## Anthoney (Nov 27, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> Oh, and until today, I watched Criminal Minds.



Why until today?  Did something happen?  I haven't watch in two years I think.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 27, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> Why until today?  Did something happen?  I haven't watch in two years I think.


Yeah, I watched the latest episode...

Criminal Minds S14  E8


----------



## WaylanderToo (Nov 28, 2018)

I LOVE Forged in Fire, old MvF is normally good for a few giggles too. Regrettably, a lot of the series I like seem to get canned <sob> - a good example of this was Impastor, which I loved


----------



## asp3 (Aug 15, 2021)

My wife and I usually watch TV together during dinner and afterwards.  During dinner we prefer watching the cooking competition shows.  Our favorite is Top Chef but we also enjoy Master Chef, Hell's Kitchen and others.  We just started watching a new (to us) show The Globe which has been a lot of fun.  We'll occasionally watch Chopped as well.

We also like some of the dramatic reality shows such as Below Deck, Shahs of Sunset, Family Karma and some other shows like that.

We really love fashion shows such as Project Runway and Making The Cut.  Heidi Klum and Tim Gunn make almost any show they're on worth watching.  We've also enjoyed some of the makeup shows such as Glow Up and others.

We really like situation comedy shows, but most of our favorites have ended their runs.  Mom was the last one we really loved.

I don't really watch any science fiction television most of the time but we did love Good Omens when it was on.

We're generally not big on drama shows and I generally can't stand anything about vampires, zombies, horror or swords and sorcery shows.

One thing that I'll watch without my wife is Nova.  Although she enjoys some Nova episodes she generally is only interested if she's fascinated about the subject.  However I like watching them even if I'm not drawn to the subject because I like to learn more.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 15, 2021)

*Breaking Bad*. Nuff said?


----------



## Parson (Aug 16, 2021)

I just finished watching *El Cid. *Generally, I don't watch much on the tube at all. I do watch the news semi-regularly, my fan boy teams in football and basketball as well as a few historical movies (see above), a few documentaries and some other sports in the non-S.F. category.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Aug 17, 2021)

Non-speculative:
Trailer Park Boys (Canada)
The Office (U.S.)
Parks and Recreation
Man Seeking Woman (romantic comedy, surreal/magic realism)
Atypical (drama about an autistic boy)
Pen15 (comedy based on creators' teen lives; they play their younger selves)

Speculative:
The Twilight Zone (1959): fantasy, sci-fi, horror
Black Mirror: sci-fi, dystopian, thriller, black comedy   
The Good Place: Bangsian fantasy, comedy
Firefly: space Western
Gotham: superhero-ish, sci-fi
The Umbrella Academy: superhero, sci-fi, fantasy, black humor
Angel: dark fantasy/horror, drama
Black Summer: horror, apocalyptic, drama


----------

